# Magnificent GREECE



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nisyros island, Dodecanese*

Town of Nisyros:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marielle/2572725219/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anton_the_cat/4126405534/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atlih/3839245349/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3229404273/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3202288532/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3202285234/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3202286492/

the volcano of Nisyros:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anton_the_cat/4110053807/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anton_the_cat/4110054539/

aerial photo of the island:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3860747663/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chios town, Chios island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/galantis/3592134686/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959022233/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasilikig/3830524946/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/olympic/4263666720/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959034899/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959021893/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/image-ex/3724144273/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2699613408/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimitrisotiropoulos/1285312235/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dimitrisotiropoulos/1286171512/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilini town, ****** island (North Aegean reg.)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/corinthian/1260383514/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/darkescamp3/2093341410/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/winninator2003/2569525149/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sean_wallis/1365390074/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sean_wallis/1341568058/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sean_wallis/1341567444/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gpred/4249806567/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4091609205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boogieoogiebooboo/4030175516/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/samandjanewedding/4007022370/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thassos island, Macedonia reg.*

Thassos town harbour:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronsaunders47/4330400816/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greensephirot/4262224752/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronsaunders47/4148291860/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronsaunders47/4148282418/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronsaunders47/4032768126/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/digitri/4019661973/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianvitalariu/3947946892/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cristianvitalariu/3947165443/


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

facinating country.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the comment, corredor...


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

*Ioannina*

I would love to see some recent photos of the city where my ancestors came from: Ioannina, Epirus, Greece ...


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

It is magnificent indeed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

In mainland...

*Varousi area, Trikala town (Thessaly)*
Varousi is the old district of Trikala town









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zotosi/3995863647/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flatwave/2642556497/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/2200328418/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zotosi/2103709034/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3190468811/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixel8ed/2503111013/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ptg1975/3267931098/

and a panoramic view of Trikala:








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2239.jpg

More photos of that district and from Trikala town, if you want you may enter here


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ioannina, Epirus*
*and with the lake of Ioannina town*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2941450494/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4280491101/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibouno/3820449732/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3895766321/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibouno/3820443138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3619245048/

with snow:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3463106975/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/animadm/2368968704/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2565410157/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/452769835/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/452752316/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karditsa town and Lake Plastira, Thessaly*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasada/4228052024/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasada/4228053990/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4228986833/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alex_bak/3048668778/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alex_bak/3047828915/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3334290255/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toumpio/907908654/

Lake Plastira:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4350397716/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4349651787/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasada/4227280143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4106677883/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thechemist/3978188556/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalavrita town and the mountains around, Peloponnese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nouranos/4242039838/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3516107328/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3846875012/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diasostis/4138332459/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diasostis/4138333501/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diasostis/4138333855/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodianos/4074908528/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4046436100/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4042721985/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4043410464/


----------



## Grego43 (Aug 13, 2007)

Magnificent!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you, Grego


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio - Antirio bridge (Peloponnese, Central Greece)*

As seen from Patra: 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kounelli/4302778273/

at night:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3977310689/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kostisvas/3821469402/

From the fortress in Antirio:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chriskaragounis/3631542447/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eiland/3483422947/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata town, (Messinia) Peloponnese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/osmobart/3897325554/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3403914199/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/140295927/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4248756728/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4000367545/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/569388994/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/569388932/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4249875009/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gichristof/3505069774/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3611179704/


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Most beautiful European country !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the comment


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio town, Peloponnese*
*The first capital in Greece*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/global_publicks/4071864227/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alana2008/4059976870/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4028529374/

Syntagma square in Nafplio:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ogarriga/4027006772/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4216274801/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4215943886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dslewis/4142663040/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alana2008/4059976638/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/3891743641/


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

So much beauty and so much history ! Love it.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

what a beauty country. the start of western civilization. thank you for the pixs.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you very much guys


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, simply gorgeous.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments... i will reply with photos soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Livadeia town, Central Greece*

panoramic of the city
(scroll >>>>)








http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/

in old town:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhdhtra/4303125833/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhdhtra/4303871884/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhdhtra/4303126185/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhdhtra/4303871288/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhdhtra/4303126439/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leykos_ippos/4184742994/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2867508745/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/toutzon/2357147091/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi town, West Central Greece*
and the lake of Mesologgi (salt water)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theano2008/695638234/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okipous/239587750/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/okipous/240258493/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanieandjohn/3324952185/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/melanieandjohn/3325765288/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agrinio town, West Central Greece*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2486092413/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3085329106/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2685772143/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1874258912/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/478254602/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ttallou/12162029/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnikolsky/58536617/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dnikolsky/58536619/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilectro_logos/94010134/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Preveza town, Epirus*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/levoyagedetam/3757556261/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3983144097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3968601336/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/somerled/3999977001/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3800121173/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/szurajpierogi/3796979779/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3749507563/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freedom-to-move/3723856187/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmcraephoto/3595509506/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmcraephoto/3591016585/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidmcraephoto/3591016421/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geresz/3577988667/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geresz/3577982803/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/geresz/3577985491/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Arta, Epirus*
Plus: *the bridge of Arta*









http://www.panoramio.com/

scroll >>>>








http://www.panoramio.com/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/184153742/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jchaley/3832419496/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jchaley/3832425272/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jchaley/3832425650/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jchaley/3832424842/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jchaley/3831629387/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giorgosn/252503635/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4442830438/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4258218875/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4135336035/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Igoumenitsa town and port, Epirus*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cvr70/323368710/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sangosto/4114480482/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xontrikaiasximi/3827176968/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3600523730/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3600524532/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4282354029/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3572925325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3028539272/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cvr70/323368845/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2738778134/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2802064469/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ava_babili/673254739/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monemvasia, Peloponnese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilandpat/4275041956/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carmenheijstee/2220597853/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carmenheijstee/2221393942/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariantingrega/3290836205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agarciacano/3271088121/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3442311510/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kontomgr/3203595975/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/emmanouil/3008487384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2171112241/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2171112241/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4441808784/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/forsterfoto/4428346275/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kythira (or Kythera) island, Ionian islands*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3993469479/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/watspoppin25a/4113462726/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marinosg/3956381755/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4393825873/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marinosg/3957153830/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlebunny/3938393985/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlebunny/3939180626/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/littlebunny/3936964013/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3906489867/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/3915957484/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island (Attica reg.)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3403562621/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianpletcher/4348037989/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianpletcher/4348779088/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3093371259/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dottieday/4051259227/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grecian2009/3995379873/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grecian2009/3995374659/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grecian2009/3996087198/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grecian2009/3996039462/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grecian2009/3995398712/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cultureshlock/3609288617/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arkntina/3172731298/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marite2008/2735944829/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/privatebenjamin/1083087030/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mani, Peloponnese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4505518500/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4495874141/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4496510752/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4496511648/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4494608316/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sairamalex/4494607020/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eliaslar/4466993662/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eliaslar/4462334074/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4443343922/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/basz15/4421862465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vagelis_giannadakis/4248938154/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/peterand/4416093393/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4407162292/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4249875029/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/supair/3862009518/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4511519992/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Areopoli town (East Mani), Peloponnese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_blue/4056372254/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/il_petty/3980306465/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3788498872/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3787693821/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3787696389/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3787688907/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3787687587/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3787685549/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3788489674/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3148226558/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3147387669/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gytheio town, Peloponnese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/4185839926/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/4185067633/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/4185070867/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/4185841252/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/4185078667/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/4185049191/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/4185791156/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4124904669/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4124816957/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4124822387/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4125564954/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4125554770/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vate/4053636676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3147452695/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparti town (Sparta), Peloponnese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/472861855/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4134004927/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casalech/2854322455/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casalech/2855168918/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casalech/2854336909/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casalech/2854323123/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casalech/2855155264/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casalech/2855116764/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casalech/2854335625/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vasilis67/3906796271/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eriksens/4508850140/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casalech/2855143504/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/casalech/2854282009/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzahna/2713295998/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nicnac/472842656/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tripoli town, Peloponnese*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lefteris7/3644380517/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lefteris7/3644397837/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevepr1/3647880564/









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2423/3647887476_bc99b48941_b.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevepr1/3647853492/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevepr1/3647044647/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevepr1/3647851918/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevepr1/3647687908/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lefteris7/3645185064/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/prettykatemachine/3568074371/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2748245345/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bikokid/1796807963/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bikokid/1797638982/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bikokid/1796811127/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jristos/4105377896/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga town, Epirus*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marite2008/2909975053/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcnoordink/4446445908/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tjeerdoo/2704530054/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marite2008/4051175222/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marite2008/4054240576/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/loupis/3917004984/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4301257032/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4105272137/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4105267195/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3967827207/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcnoordink/4445670673/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcnoordink/4446445506/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/suepowell/4411255670/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4238066864/


----------

